# Feats that improve rage



## mr.pink (Sep 24, 2009)

A player of mine wants to play a half-orc paragon/monk  he plans on going into fist of the forest so whenever he rages his con increase will make his ac penalty go away. He has been asking me for feats that improve his rage. I was wondering if you guys knew of any. I know there is one that increases the str bonus given  by rage but i dont remember the name or the bool=k


----------



## Starbuck_II (Sep 24, 2009)

mr.pink said:


> A player of mine wants to play a half-orc paragon/monk he plans on going into fist of the forest so whenever he rages his con increase will make his ac penalty go away. He has been asking me for feats that improve his rage. I was wondering if you guys knew of any. I know there is one that increases the str bonus given by rage but i dont remember the name or the bool=k




Blazing Berserker: While raging immune to Fire, vulnerable to Cold
Frozen Berserker: While raging immune tio Cold, Vulnerable to Fire.
Channeled Rage: Immediate action, add Str bonus to Will save.
Extend Rage: increases Dur by 5 rds.
Dragon Rage: +2 NA while raging.
Khyber's Rage: additional +2 Str, but additional -2 penalty to AC.
Raging bull Rush: +4 bull rush while raging (stacks with improved bull rush feat)
Raging Sunder: +4 Sunder while raging (stacks with Improved Sunder)
Reckless Rage: additional +2 Str/Con, but additional -2 penalty to AC. 
Mad Foaming Rage: While raging delay a spell/attack effect.

I left out Epic Rage feats because I doubt you are Epic.

You can find most of this at Crystal Keep if unsure where they are found/Preqs.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 24, 2009)

Amazing what you can learn after years of playing the game: I had never noticed that the Half-Orc Paragon class granted Rage.



Besides the Rage thing, are there any other peculiarities to his PC that you might need help with?


----------



## Bungus (Sep 24, 2009)

*Mad Foam Rager* can be very useful, as it can delay the effect of any spell, once per day... I've seen that put to good use before.


----------



## mr.pink (Sep 24, 2009)

Starbuck_II said:


> Blazing Berserker: While raging immune to Fire, vulnerable to Cold
> Frozen Berserker: While raging immune tio Cold, Vulnerable to Fire.
> Channeled Rage: Immediate action, add Str bonus to Will save.
> Extend Rage: increases Dur by 5 rds.
> ...




Thank you so much, he will love this. with reckless rage he can rage with no ac penalty after getting fist of forest!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, Extra Rage so he gets it more times per day might be good...

I forget the name, but there's a feat in C.Warrior such that every time you enter a rage, as a free action you can demoralize one enemy within 30 ft with Intimidate.  And they remain shaken for the duration of your rage.  Then again, he probably doesn't have Intimidate anyway...


----------



## FEADIN (Sep 25, 2009)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Well, Extra Rage so he gets it more times per day might be good...
> 
> I forget the name, but there's a feat in C.Warrior such that every time you enter a rage, as a free action you can demoralize one enemy within 30 ft with Intimidate. And they remain shaken for the duration of your rage. Then again, he probably doesn't have Intimidate anyway...





Intimidating rage I think.
A preriquisite for Frenzied Berserker....


----------



## FEADIN (Sep 25, 2009)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Well, Extra Rage so he gets it more times per day might be good...
> 
> I forget the name, but there's a feat in C.Warrior such that every time you enter a rage, as a free action you can demoralize one enemy within 30 ft with Intimidate. And they remain shaken for the duration of your rage. Then again, he probably doesn't have Intimidate anyway...





Intimidating rage I think.
A prerequisite for Frenzied Berserker....


----------



## Darklone (Sep 27, 2009)

Bungus said:


> *Mad Foam Rager* can be very useful, as it can delay the effect of any spell, once per day... I've seen that put to good use before.




Seconded. Best raging feat ever.


----------

